# Anstossen einer Methode durch link!



## bluesangel (26. Okt 2004)

Hallo zusammen! 

Bin gerade dabei eine linkliste zu erzeugen! 
In dieser Liste werden alle Dateien eines Verzeichnisses als Link dargestellt.

Nach dem Click auf einen der Links soll mit der entsprechenden Datei (bzw. Dateinamen) eine Methode ausgeführt werden.

Die Liste kann ich ohne Probleme erzeugen. Das Problem ist:

Wie kann ich der der Methode den Dateinamen mitliefern oder eine Zahl, damit die Methode je nach 
geklickten link den entsprechenden Namen nutzt!?  :bahnhof: 
Kann man der Methode überhaupt einen Wert übergeben?

Hier mein bisheriger Quelltext:


```
for( int i = 0; i < file.list().length; i++)
     { %>


 [url="<html:rewrite forward="]" target="context"><%=i+1%><c:out value=")  "/><%=data[i]%>[/url]

          

 <% } %>
```

Die ausgegeben Liste sieht wie folgt aus:

1) datei1.xml
2) datei2.xml
3) datei3.xml
........

Danke für jede Art von Hilfe!!  :toll:


----------



## Bleiglanz (26. Okt 2004)

schon mal 

http://www.urlparameter.de/testseite.jsp?param1=wert1&param2=32

gesehen?


----------



## bluesangel. (26. Okt 2004)

Damit kann ich aber keine werte an eine Methode weiterleiten, oder doch?


----------



## Bleiglanz (26. Okt 2004)

doch


----------



## bluesangel. (27. Okt 2004)

Hat geklappt! 

Danke!


----------

